# Why do my morning posts need to be approved but not later on in the day...?



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

...? Thanks


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Any ideas @Milky @Katy @Tinytom...do I not have enough posts?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

At the moment all new member posts are moderated overnight.

This will change soon so that it doesn't affect you anywhere near as much.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Ah ok, no probs, just wanted to know why that was all! Thanks


----------

